# 680.24 Junction box for pools



## jar546 (Sep 19, 2010)

Once again, saw this and thought we could have a good discussion on this.

Wherever you have a junction box installed IAW 680.24, it also states under 680.3 that other articles apply for junction box support per 314.23.

When I read this, I understand that the support for the box must be with threaded conduit which eliminates using PVC for this application into the threaded portion of the junction box.  Using a threaded pvc connection then gluing the pvc into the connection does not meet the requirements of 314.23(E).

In my opinion, proper support and compliance can be accomplished by running pvc then converting over to a threaded metallic raceway such as RMC as it transitions from UG to above.

1) Does anyone even enforce this?

2) Does anyone agree with my opinion?

Most of the wet niche fixtures that we see are PVC and have a conduit connection that gets glued anyway so the full length cannot be RMC anyway.

What say you....????????


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 19, 2010)

Where in 680.24 is 314.23(E) mentioned???



> 680.24 Junction Boxes and Electrical Enclosures for Transformers or Ground-Fault Circuit Interrupters.(A) Junction Boxes. A junction box connected to a conduit that extends directly to a forming shell or mounting bracket of a no-niche luminaire shall meet the requirements of this section.
> 
> (1) Construction. The junction box shall be listed as a swimming pool junction box and shall comply with the following conditions:
> 
> ...


How would you use threaded conduit with this?


----------



## jar546 (Sep 19, 2010)

Chris,

Table 680.3 shows that "Junction box support" must be compliant with 314.23

314.23(E) is applicable to this type of junction box

The JB in your link would not meet the requirement of the NEC but if it is listed for that use and is designed/listed to be supported by non-metallic raceway then I would think the word "Approved" would come into play.


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 19, 2010)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Chris,Table 680.3 shows that "Junction box support" must be compliant with 314.23
> 
> 314.23(E) is applicable to this type of junction box


Indeed it does, thanks Jeff.


----------



## jumper (Sep 19, 2010)

It seems 2011 has changed the rules for PVC in 310.23(E)

(E) Raceway Supported Enclosure, Without Devices,

Luminaires, or Lampholders. An enclosure that does not

contain a device(s) other than splicing devices or support a

luminaire(s), lampholder, or other equipment and is supported

by entering raceways shall not exceed 1650 cm3

(100 in.3) in size. It shall have threaded entries or have

hubs identified for the purpose. It shall be supported by two

or more conduits threaded wrenchtight into the enclosure or

hubs. Each conduit shall be secured within 900 mm (3 ft) of

the enclosure, or within 450 mm (18 in.) of the enclosure if

all conduit entries are on the same side.

Exception: The wiring methods listed in (1) through (5)

shall be permitted to support a conduit body of any size,

including a conduit body constructed with only one conduit

entry, provided the trade size of the conduit body is not

larger than the largest trade size of the conduit or tubing.

[ROP 9-56]

(1) Intermediate metal conduit, Type IMC

(2) Rigid metal conduit, Type RMC

(3) Rigid polyvinyl chloride conduit, Type PVC

(4) Reinforced thermosetting resin conduit, Type RTRC

(5) Electrical metallic tubing, Type EMT


----------



## jumper (Sep 20, 2010)

jumper said:
			
		

> It seems 2011 has changed the rules for PVC in 310.23(E)(E) Raceway Supported Enclosure, Without Devices,
> 
> Luminaires, or Lampholders. An enclosure that does not
> 
> ...


I really need to read closer,  I posted support of pvc conduit bodies, not boxes. Oops!


----------



## jar546 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hence we did not know what to say


----------



## jumper (Sep 21, 2010)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Hence we did not know what to say


Simple, say " Jumper, what the heck are you talking about. That is totally incorrect!!!! What kind of a yahoo are you?"

I am a big boy.  I can take it. I come here to learn. If I screw up, SAY SO!!!


----------



## jar546 (Sep 21, 2010)

jumper said:
			
		

> Simple, say " Jumper, what the heck are you talking about. That is totally incorrect!!!! What kind of a yahoo are you?"I am a big boy.  I can take it. I come here to learn. If I screw up, SAY SO!!!


I just ate some humble pie yesterday so I was in no mood to feed you any


----------



## jumper (Sep 21, 2010)

jar546 said:
			
		

> I just ate some humble pie yesterday so I was in no mood to feed you any


That was nice of you ( and others ). I do not mind people pointing out my ignorance as long as they do it in a teaching/academic way. I value yours and others experience/wisdom.


----------

